# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Что вы делаете целыми днями?

## Цыпа-Цыпа

Как проходит ваш день?

----------


## Гражданин

Очевидно,что о тебе мечтаю.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

*Цыц*

----------


## merryunbirthday

бывают периоды когда делаю разные вещи от покраски хендмейдовых штук до учения языка какого-нибудь. смотрю Мертвячих Ходунов и Тру Детектив по сотому разу. плачу из-за Рика Граймса. бывают периоды когда сплю, сплю и сплю под лекарствами все время. просто чтоб с ума не сойи. бывает весь день на Tool залипаю, на 1-2 альбомах, уносит далеко, особенно от Lateralus. без всяких веществ, просто Мейнард гений)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

мне нечем себя занять до чего же скучна и бессмысленна моя жизнь вытащил бы уже кто нить из этого чертового болота я не могу никак выбраться  приходится всякой херней вечно страдать и деградировать

----------


## Гражданин

По Рику? Я думал все девушки текут с Дерила)
Озлобленная,мне описанное в твоем последнем посте очень даже знакомо. Поверь уж мне. Даже остаточные явления остались,ибо до недавнего времени длился. Тут в целом только ты себя поборов и поработав над собой поможешь. Благотворно повлияли приятели-друзья,компания в которой бы тебе было приятно. Может если почувствуешь себя востребованной как женщина,пофлиртовав в инете,а может быть и встретившись,дальше как сложится. Ведь ты,судя по фото,хороша собой.  Надо самооценку поднимать.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Ведь ты,судя по фото,хороша собой.


  я так хороша собой, так хороша, что ты не представляешь насколько. У меня нет ни друзей, ни подруг, только сестрица такая же как я. Насчет компании, я уже была в очень плохой компании, и лучше дома сидеть, чем быть в плохой компании. Надоело уже херней всякой заниматься и тупые темы создавать от безделья и скучной жизни. я не могу себе помочь, перепробовала все! мне нужно чтобы меня спасли, вот и все!

----------


## Pechalka

И кстати я же ее из этой компании с трудом вытащила.

----------


## qwe

> я не могу себе помочь, перепробовала все!


 повышивай крестиком)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

нет, я сама вытащилась

----------


## Гражданин

Я сужу по тем фотографиям,которые тут мелькали. На мой взгляд,как женщина весьма привлекательна. Плохая компания конечно не вариант. Но и дома сычевать тоже. Даже в моей родном городке с населением в 75-80к бывают сходки,например велосипедные,анимешников,игры,например дозор,мафия,где только рады новичкам. Вам вдвоем с сестрой проще влиться,одному более мандражно что ли. В каком городе вы проживаете? И у вас наверняка можно завести новые контакты,общение.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> повышивай крестиком)


 уже вышивала довольно сложные картины в 2012 году, они у меня теперь в доме на стене висят и что из этого ? как будто бы от этого что то изменилось в жизни или во мне? нет! только время убила, вот и все.

----------


## Pechalka

> нет, я сама вытащилась


 Но однажды мне пришлось тоже там побывать!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Я сужу по тем фотографиям,которые тут мелькали. На мой взгляд,как женщина весьма привлекательна.


  только никому эта привлекательность не нужна. 


> В каком городе вы проживаете?


  в Тюмени.

----------


## Гражданин

Ну так Тюмень не маленький город. У меня друг в области живет. Надо больше социализироваться. В том же вк зарегистрироваться. Там много сообществ и более удобно общаться,чем на форумах,которые по сравнению со старыми временами изживают себя. Полно сайтов знакомств,где не обязательно искать серьезных отношений или просто секса на 1-2 раза,можно просто найти новых людей для общения. 
Вспоминаю картинку с надписью "надо духовно расти,иначе писец". Начал больше читать различной литературы. И ты можешь найти что-то по себе интересное. Погода налаживается,больше бывай на свежем воздухе. Я в Казани люблю гулять в одном парке,даже больше один.

----------


## neji

> мне нечем себя занять до чего же скучна и бессмысленна моя жизнь вытащил бы уже кто нить из этого чертового болота я не могу никак выбраться  приходится всякой херней вечно страдать и деградировать


 мы на каком форуме то? воот..

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> В том же вк зарегистрироваться. Там много сообществ и более удобно общаться,чем на форумах,которые по сравнению со старыми временами изживают себя.


 я там есть, но постоянно удалена. я просто по необходимости бывает восстанавливаю свою страницу, чтобы посмотреть что нового у моих знакомых, вон недавно увидела, что бывшая одноклассница на 4 месяце беременности второй раз, которая издевалась надо мной, всё посмотрев, я тут же удаляюсь. Мне там делать нечего. 


> можно просто найти новых людей для общения.


  чтобы с кем-то общаться, нужно чтобы чел меня интересовал, я не могу со всеми подряд.возможно, я интроверт, который может без общения. для меня оно не самое главное.


> И ты можешь найти что-то по себе интересное.


  читала уже книги по саморазвитию. недавно начала учить по инету испанский, но бросила.

----------


## Гражданин

Со всеми подряд наверное никто не может. Даже интровертам охота с кем-то общаться на постоянной основе.
Чтобы чел заинтересовал или нет,чтобы понять,надо так или иначе с ним пообщаться.

----------


## merryunbirthday

> По Рику? Я думал все девушки текут с Дерила)


 я не про то вообще. Рика жалко до ужаса. почему надо вешать все на 1 человека. слишком много тащил на себе, старался как мог, в силу своего понимания ситуации, не получилось, потерял много, тронулся умом, ушел в тень, его опять вытащили и сделали козлом отпущения. чуть не умер, сынуля Карл вел себя как чмо при этом. если еще руку потеряет как в комиксе, я дальше смотреть не смогу.
Дэрил ок, но всеобщий фанатизм не понимаю.

----------


## Гражданин

> я не про то вообще. Рика жалко до ужаса. почему надо вешать все на 1 человека. слишком много тащил на себе, старался как мог, в силу своего понимания ситуации, не получилось, потерял много, тронулся умом, ушел в тень, его опять вытащили и сделали козлом отпущения. чуть не умер, сынуля Карл вел себя как чмо при этом. если еще руку потеряет как в комиксе, я дальше смотреть не смогу.
> Дэрил ок, но всеобщий фанатизм не понимаю.


 Ну с наступлением зомби-апокалипсиса вообще всем несладко пришлось. Не стоит забывать,что Caaaarl еще ребенок, переходной возраст начинается,а тут маму сЪкушали, сестренка совсем маленькая и т.д. Рик нужен группе, нужен лидер, а он так сказать прирожденный, а они в свою очередь нужны ему, уже почти как самья.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа



----------


## neji

я наверно уже поехавший, но большая часть времени улетает в дыру. скука и бессмысленность уже кагбы моё естественное состояние и я не страдаю в нём.

----------


## Unity

Это называется Сансара.
Из нее есть выход, - ну и просто прекращение скращений сердца не станет амнистией...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

ёб твою мать!!! я не знаю чем себя занять даже сейчас

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

да ненавижу всё на свете плять

----------


## Гражданин

Спать ложись.

----------


## Pechalka

Лентяйка потому что

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

САМА такая!!! Я спать не хочу. я проснулась и встала в 13 часов, так с чего я сейчас то спать захочу

----------


## Игорёк

> Дом-работа-дом-работа-дом-работа-дом-работа-дом-работа-дом...


 Дом-работа-вторая работа-работа-вторая работа-гараж-пиво-дом-работа-вторая работа......

----------


## merryunbirthday

> Caaaarl еще ребенок, переходной возраст начинается,а тут маму сЪкушали


 он застрелил маму 



> Рик нужен группе, нужен лидер, а он так сказать прирожденный


 вот если бы он всю оставшуюся жизнь сажал картошку-капусту и ему никто не капал на мозг, бы бы возрадовалась
Губернатор тоже "прирожденный", но ему никто не проедает мозг - выполняют и все, даже если все летит к чертям.
если бы Рик был таким же, я бы тут не распиналась о нем.

а вообще никому это не интересно, так что сворачиваем)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

целыми днями читаю, обдумываю прочитанное и пишу на тему энергетики и экономики. мне нравится+за это ещё и денюжку платят. часто смотрю всякие разные познавательные видео типа такого: http://macroevolution.livejournal.com/167098.html

----------


## Attacka

...

----------


## June

Работаю и сплю, в основном.

----------


## Selbstmord

Сплю -> Универ/работа -> Интернет/музыка -> Сплю

----------


## zmejka

Сижу в инете. А что еще делать то в дурке? )

----------


## June

> Сижу в инете. А что еще делать то в дурке? )


 Змейка, от чего нынче лечат? Или, так, плановая отсидка?

----------


## zmejka

June, вообще то плановая. На группу сейчас. Не пью ничего фактически ) ну разве что феназепам с ами, когда совсем плохо (  а так лечили, в декабре лежала, потом в марте, лечили все то же )) с нулевым результатом (   сейчас вот сама над своими мозгами работаю, инфа с одной пси-группы вк, вроде как получается ) но конкретно результат - это уже дома видно будет ) во вторник домой. Это больше месяца уже здесь получаеется )

----------


## Милая Кися

В интернете сижу

----------


## Милая Кися

> Сижу в инете. А что еще делать то в дурке? )


 А в дурке интернет есть? Я просто когда-то в дурке лежала (в детской) там телефоны и планшеты запрещены были, мы телик смотрели и игрушками друг в друга кидались. Скучно было, не хотелось бы туда вернутся

----------


## Отжитый

Весь  день изучал  этот  форум. С самого  утра.  Да, этот  форум, как и все, оказался со своими звёздами, своими взлётами и  падениями.  Я не курил  уйму  времени, но  тут  не удержался  и  покурил  парочку  сигарет.  Старых, тонких, оставшихся от жены.  Храню пачку.

Да.  Как   грустно   было  читать  истории.  Некоторые дурачились, видно  было, что  им  очень плохо, но они  закатывали  истерику с зияющей раной в груди. Удивительно.  Самое  страшное, что  пиковое время  проходит и что?  Что  же дальше?  Куда исчезли  все эти  люди?  Может  быть, они покончили  с собой?

Понимаешь, насколько  это  удушающе  и  тоскливо, ощущать  себя  бездеятельным, пустым  и бесталанным. Хочется действительно  покончить  с собой.  

Да уж, лучше  было  ничего не  читать, но  с другой  стороны ведь  хочется  же.

----------


## June

Сейчас грядки капаю, саженцы сажаю и на парники плёнку натягиваю. Это когда есть силы. Когда нет - лежу.

----------


## Wasted

> Сейчас грядки капаю, саженцы сажаю и на парники плёнку натягиваю. Это когда есть силы. Когда нет - лежу.


 
А что такое-то?

----------


## w.s.

> Без компа срвсем схожу с ума, так хоть игиал в онлайн игры и трейдинг практиковал, а как сдох, в телефоне мало что можно поделать.


  Если телефон смартфон то есть способ через него как и через планшет играть в игры онлайн.

----------


## w.s.

janu0320, это смотря какой смартфон. Если экран в нём 2-4 дюйма, то однозначно нет, а если дюймов 5 и выше то почему бы и нет, но будет мелко- это да. Сейчас некоторые смартфоны с памятью дружат лучше ноутов. В ноуте памяти может быть 1-2 гига, а в смартфон все 4-6 может быть. Если он у Вас с 1 гигом оперативки, тогда да, засада и с маленьким экраном. Опять же, если есть планшет, то лучше в нём играть, но если ситуация такая, что экран смартфона позволяет и оперативка хотя бы 2 гига, планшета нет, ноут сдох, идти и чинить нет возможности, новый купить не можете, то могу Вам один браузер посоветовать через который идут онлайн игрушки. Про тяжёлые ни чего не знаю, но кое-какие пойдут. Может и Вашу потянет.

----------


## Unity

"Жизнь" превалирующего большинства людей - это и есть "онанизм": те же декорации, те же обстоятельства, те же лица рядом или на экране, те же механические действия, общественные ритуалы, мысли и слова...
Вечный "День Сурка", который они втайне ненавидят во душе своей, но провозглашают эту "мастурбацию" Священной, Великой, Значимой - хотя годы повторений всех этих автоматизмов с утром, завтраком, работой, обедом и домом, и сном - так и не смогли подарить им ощущенье Смысла. Максимум, самообман, длящийся секунды, а после - разочарование со шрамами в памяти.
Это и есть Жизнь?
Родились именно для этого?
Уходить с реала, приходить на Форум, уходить опять и снова по кругу - в наивной надежде, будто "станет легче" - "если потерпеть" - ещё ...надцать лет?
Если долго биться головой о стену - разве она сдвинется? 
Кости мягче камня. 
Но мы ещё Здесь, мышцы ещё действуют, и самообман вдохновляет нас Завтра начать снова всё то, что было вчера...

----------

